# Kim Kardashian - hat ihre Traumfrau gefunden



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2010)

Kim Kardashian hat ihre Traumfrau gefunden

Bisher schien es, als sei Paris Hilton in Sachen Selbstverliebtheit nicht zu toppen. Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen ist aber davon auszugehen, dass bei ihrer Ex-Kumpanin Kim Kardashian wesentlich mehr Selbstportraits in den eigenen vier Wänden hängen als bei Paris. Denn wer Kim schon einmal beim Anschmachten des eigenen Spiegelbilds beobachtet hat, weiß, dass die 29-Jährige einfach nicht genug von sich bekommen kann. Als sie sich in einem Beautysalon in Beverly Hills die Augenbrauen stylen ließ, schmolz sie angesichts ihres perfekten Brauenbogens geradezu dahin. Völlig verzückt betrachtete sie sich minutenlang in einem Handspiegel.

Wüssten wir es nicht besser, hätten wir dieses ulkige Szenario als eine gelungene Parodie von Kim auf sich selbst, stellvertretend für alle Hollywoods It-Girls, betrachtet. Doch so viel Humor und schauspielerisches Talent wäre uns schon vorher in 
ihrer Reality-Show „Keeping Up with the Kardashians“ aufgefallen.


*Gruss Gollum  rofl3*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (11 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2010)

*kopfschüttel* so lange schauen wir sie ja nicht mal an rofl3 :thx:


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)

na ja


----------

